# 96 Honda Accord Radio Code



## duoex (Jan 1, 2011)

Is there anyone that can provide with the radio code if I get the serial number? I've read the previous thread about it and I will apply the suggestions. Just let me know if you are qualified to do it so I can email you when I get the serial number.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

only dealer have access to that.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This post is closed.

BG


----------

